# Is Grfyt too "ghetto"?



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

This weekend yours truly has been musing about whether the illustrious Lyft ridership (AKA "the community") is often just too "ghetto" (slightly more than FUber pax) to deal with.

I've had this in mind for a while, after noting that too Gryft PUs tend to be low pay out and high drama; basically a lot more work for too little money...therefore, I only log on to Gryft for: 1) streaks, 2) filtered rides, 3) when I'm in the sticks and needs to get back into the city.

Today, I did filtered rides with Gryft, but had to shuffle 4 in roll because "the community" simply seemed too dysfunctional and reason challenged to figure how to get a ride (ie, wrong addresses, couldn't keep time, etc)... a couple just "no showed" me, 1 wanted to send me to some random different address across town... only the last was with it enough to have correct address and be ready (relatively speaking) to go...the gentleman popped out of this mobile home after making me wait 4 mins...walked over to my car window to inform me that the mrs had A LOT of laundry this afternoon SOO I would HAVE TO drive around to the back of the trailer and help load it all in, then take her to Burger King a mile down the road (no stop featured on this particular ride, so apparently this was me "doing them a favor"?), wait for her while she gets lunch and after proceed to the laundry mat next door, help her bring laundry into the laundry mat (basically, absorb 20 or 30 mins of my time dealing with someone's laundry for like $3)...this ambitious and improbable request concluded at about the 5 min mark...the guy returned to his trailer, I cancelled, bounced, and logged off Gryft.

1 hour, 4 shuffles, 4 cancellation fees, no rides completed, but hey its best for "the community".


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly has been musing about whether the illustrious Lyft ridership (AKA "the community") is often just too "ghetto" (slightly more than FUber pax) to deal with.
> 
> I've had this in mind for a while, after noting that too Gryft PUs tend to be low pay out and high drama; basically a lot more work for too little money...therefore, I only log on to Gryft for: 1) streaks, 2) filtered rides, 3) when I'm in the sticks and needs to get back into the city.
> 
> ...


&#129315;&#128514; That's hilarious!


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> This weekend yours truly has been musing about whether the illustrious Lyft ridership (AKA "the community") is often just too "ghetto" (slightly more than FUber pax) to deal with.
> 
> I've had this in mind for a while, after noting that too Gryft PUs tend to be low pay out and high drama; basically a lot more work for too little money...therefore, I only log on to Gryft for: 1) streaks, 2) filtered rides, 3) when I'm in the sticks and needs to get back into the city.
> 
> ...


You're being genius again. Yeah, you need training in empathy. Even low-income and life-challenged people need rides too. Quit driving for the platform. You're not fit for it. Do you ever look back at your posts and rants and think about who you are as a human being? Be a better person.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Initially, I felt like Lyft was definitely the rideshare company of choice for those on public assistance and Section 8 housing. Unlike Uber, they didn't have surge pricing, so that meant their demographic was on the lower end of the income scale. But...After 2,000 rides on Uber and nearly 1,000 on Lyft, I can honestly say that you get plenty of trashy people on both platforms.

Regardless what rideshare platform you work, it's a virtual guarantee at some point in the day you're getting someone who doesn't have their shit together. Owning and maintaining an automobile in America isn't that difficult. A person making $17k/year can easily afford a presentable used car if they know how to manage their income.

But, when you've spent your entire life having shit handed to you, the value of money isn't something you can readily appreciate.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> Gryft PUs tend to be *........................*basically a lot more work for *too little money*..


(emphasis added)

................not that F*ub*a*r* pay is adequate, either, mind you.....................................



#1husler said:


> the mrs had A LOT of laundry this afternoon SOO I would HAVE TO drive around to the back of the trailer and help load it all in, then take her to Burger King a mile down the road (no stop featured on this particular ride, so apparently this was me "doing them a favor"?), wait for her while she gets lunch and after proceed to the laundry mat next door, help her bring laundry into the laundry mat (basically, absorb 20 or 30 mins of my time dealing with someone's laundry for like $3)...


"Let me get this straight, Sirrah: I am supposed to perform all of that work that will take more than a little time all for three-dollars-seventy-five and ZERO tip?"

[Opens You Tube on telephone]






"In all honesty, My Good Man, would *you* perform this task under those conditions for _that_ rate of pay?"

"No? What makes you think that *I* will? I suggest, My Good Fellow, that you summon another ride forthwith and hope that you get something that we call an 'ant'. They have ants for a reason."


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

#1husler said:


> 1 hour, 4 shuffles, 4 cancellation fees


Were these 4 of each?

If so on Lyft this would've been decent money before Lyft started cutting cancels to $2.

Previously at $5/Cancel that'd be $20/$40 for the hour. The latter is pretty good.

Now it's either $8 or $16 for the hour. Neither one is enough to hold my interest.

As always in regards to anything Lyft-related: **** Lyft. &#128405;


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

New2This said:


> on Lyft this would've been decent money before Lyft started cutting cancels to $2.


The only time that Gr*yft* shuffles are worth your bother is if you already are barstool or bicycle shuffling on F*ub*a*r*. You are there, anyhow, you have less than ZERO intention of actually covering a job, so why not get the extra two bananas? Other than that, you are correct; why bother?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

#1husler said:


> Is Grfyt too "ghetto"?


Lyft clientele are so ghetto, they think a 15% tip is 15 cents per tip.


----------



## Ski-U-Uber (Feb 2, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're being genius again. Yeah, you need training in empathy. Even low-income and life-challenged people need rides too. Quit driving for the platform. You're not fit for it. Do you ever look back at your posts and rants and think about who you are as a human being? Be a better person.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The only time that Gr*yft* shuffles are worth your bother is if you already are barstool or bicycle shuffling on F*ub*a*r*.


Bicycle shuffling on Fubar? Please go on.

I love to bicycle and hate Uber. If there were a way to combine both of my passions into one activity that paid me actual money, I'd sure love to hear it.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Be a better person


Well...what would YOU have done with pax # 3 (texted different address from where she dropped the pin, wants me to drive 15 mins across town to new location) and pax #4 (runs outs 5 min clock, wants me to extend it, put hands on dirty laundry AND add in a "complementary" Burger King stop to a 1 mile drive to the laundry mat).

Would YOU have gone the extra mile, so to say, to take a financial haircut on either?


----------



## HonkyTonk (Oct 27, 2019)

Received a one cent tip from a Lyft PAX recently....


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

Another Uber Driver said:


> you have less than ZERO intention of actually covering a job


Technically....these 4 PUs were NOT shuffles as such, but more just old school cancellations because I had every intent (and made good faith effort) to render the ride...as I arrived on-time, parked on the pin, waited the full 5 mins, etc. So its even more surprising to me that 4 in row Gryft pax couldnt simply get it together enough to just get in the car at their chosen location and time and go.


----------



## PukersAreAlwaysYourFault (Mar 25, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Well...what would YOU have done with pax # 3 (texted different address from where she dropped the pin, wants me to drive 15 mins across town to new location) and pax #4 (runs outs 5 min clock, wants me to extend it, put hands on dirty laundry AND add in a "complementary" Burger King stop to a 1 mile drive to the laundry mat).
> 
> Would YOU have gone the extra mile, so to say, to take a financial haircut on either?


If she is the client and I committed, yes, yes I would have gone the extra mile. If you really were that uptight about it, you could have reasoned with her nicely to suggest that since you already drove so far to the location where she dropped the pin, would it be okay if you started the trip then? Plus, any and all stops are permissible with me. I've driven someone around for 8 hours before while they ran errands. Pretty lucrative to just sit and wait.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> Pretty lucrative to just sit and wait.


At .06 a min...its slightly less lucrative in my market...if its was more like $1 a min I'd wait all the live long day.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

#1husler said:


> At .06 a min...its slightly less lucrative in my market...if its was more like $1 a min I'd wait all the live long day.


6 cents per minute?!? That's absurd!


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 6 cents per minute?!? That's absurd!


If I agreed to do the long waits on those rates...I'd move into section housing next.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Bicycle shuffling on Fubar? Please go on.
> 
> I love to bicycle and hate Uber. If there were a way to combine both of my passions into one activity that paid me actual money, I'd sure love to hear it.


Items required:

1 bicycle
1 smart telephone
1 mask
1 pair of sunglasses, the larger, the better
1 baseball cap, although any sort of hat really will do.
1 scarf or bandana (optional)

Turn the sound on your telephone OFF.

I pedal my bicycle to the Wally World that is about a mile from my house. I have on my mask, sunglasses and usually a Washington Nationals or Senators cap, but, really, any simple hat will do. I have hair below my shoulders, so I tie it back and tuck it under the cap. The mask is standard for these days of COVID-19, so no one will consider that unusual. Half of these people here have garish sunglasses, so, even that will not draw attention. Hats are nothing unusual, either. You can wrap the bandana or scarf around your face and people will think that you are using it as a mask, even if you already have a mask. No one is going to pay too much attention to some guy who is sitting on his bicycle in front of a Wally World with his nose buried in his electronic toy.

You position your self at the front door of the Wally World and go ON LINE. The ping comes in for Wally World, you accept, sit back and watch the fun. Out come the people and start to look for you. Laugh to yourself as their frustration mounts. Many of them will try to call or text you. This is why you have your sound down. Do not reply to the texts. Some of them will become quite vocal as the express their frustration. It can be quite a show.

When the five minutes expires, cancel no-show, collect your fee.

You can do this at almost any grocery store, Wally World, Tar-_zhay_. If there are other businesses nearby, you can move a little bit in order to trigger the timer. I would not recommend it in residential areas. You might get away with it at a large apartment building that has constant traffic in and out of the front door.

Both @New2This and I developed this more or less independently, although we have compared notes and refined it. Perhaps he can share some pointers, as well.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

rkozy said:


> Bicycle shuffling on Fubar? Please go on.
> 
> I love to bicycle and hate Uber. If there were a way to combine both of my passions into one activity that paid me actual money, I'd sure love to hear it.





Another Uber Driver said:


> Both @New2This and I developed this more or less independently, although we have compared notes and refined it. Perhaps he can share some pointers, as well.


Cue @SHalester shocked reaction.

@Another Uber Driver covered it quite well. They are looking for a CAR so you'll go unnoticed. Why would my Uber driver be on a bicycle? They're looking for a make/model/license plate.

If/when Uber brings back Pool, embrace it. Pool Bike Shuffles are the best.























The best is when they're looking for you like Columbus looking for the New World.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You position your self at the front door of the Wally World and go ON LINE. The ping comes in for Wally World, you accept, sit back and watch the fun. Out come the people and start to look for you. Laugh to yourself as their frustration mounts. Many of them will try to call or text you. This is why you have your sound down. Do not reply to the texts. Some of them will become quite vocal as the express their frustration. It can be quite a show.


At the Wal-Mart nearest to me, they have a bus shelter, and our city buses are equipped with bike racks. I would blend in perfectly at the bus stop with a bike in hand. It's not unusual to see a biker waiting for the bus there.

I guess that data point could lead to a whole new refinement of the bike shuffle, where you wouldn't even need a bike. Just take the bus there, and sit by the shelter all day long. With the nice weather finally here, I foresee great profitability with such a plan.

You guys are the best!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

#1husler said:


> At .06 a min...its slightly less lucrative in my market...if its was more like $1 a min I'd wait all the live long day.


It's .08 a minute here. I just make exceptions for my early a.m. work people. They're not trying to screw me with their added stop to a convenience store on their way to work. But if they haven't added it I insist they do. it's always in the app that works for me. Rideshare has never been anything but side hustles for me...and I do NO favors. I'm not stopping for free PERIOD. There are no in and out trips anymore. Convenience stores stay packed because they don't keep staff. And if the rider catches an attitude? I politely stop, let them exit my vehicle with all belongings in tow (" got your phone?" Usually prompts them to grab everything), watch them get in the store, edit the destination to get paid for my legs and bail. You can kick rocks. I don't do freebies.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> If she is the client and I committed, yes, yes I would have gone the extra mile. If you really were that uptight about it, you could have reasoned with her nicely to suggest that since you already drove so far to the location where she dropped the pin, would it be okay if you started the trip then? Plus, any and all stops are permissible with me. I've driven someone around for 8 hours before while they ran errands. Pretty lucrative to just sit and wait.


I did once too. Five hours of errands. More waiting than driving. Made $50.
Not lucrative at all.


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

DC Burbs, seems to be some Kind of Teen Girl game going on, Order Lyft then wait 5 Minutes and then cancel it. Really bad around Woodbridge Va.


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

#1husler said:


> Technically....these 4 PUs were NOT shuffles as such, but more just old school cancellations because I had every intent (and made good faith effort) to render the ride...as I arrived on-time, parked on the pin, waited the full 5 mins, etc. So its even more surprising to me that 4 in row Gryft pax couldnt simply get it together enough to just get in the car at their chosen location and time and go.


It's the latest teen game.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

rkozy said:


> Initially, I felt like Lyft was definitely the rideshare company of choice for those on public assistance and Section 8 housing. Unlike Uber, they didn't have surge pricing, so that meant their demographic was on the lower end of the income scale. But...After 2,000 rides on Uber and nearly 1,000 on Lyft, I can honestly say that you get plenty of trashy people on both platforms.
> 
> Regardless what rideshare platform you work, it's a virtual guarantee at some point in the day you're getting someone who doesn't have their shit together. Owning and maintaining an automobile in America isn't that difficult. A person making $17k/year can easily afford a presentable used car if they know how to manage their income.
> 
> But, when you've spent your entire life having shit handed to you, the value of money isn't something you can readily appreciate.


You think low income people have stuff "handed to them" their "entire lives"? ((Facepalm))

The working poor generally have 2 to 3 jobs that they grind at each day just to make ends meet. That government assistance you're implying they receive goes to cover the pay gap left by low wage paying conglomerates like Walmart and McDonald's.


----------



## #1husler (Aug 22, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> If she is the client and I committed, yes, yes I would have gone the extra mile. If you really were that uptight about it, you could have reasoned with her nicely to suggest that since you already drove so far to the location where she dropped the pin, would it be okay if you started the trip then? Plus, any and all stops are permissible with me. I've driven someone around for 8 hours before while they ran errands. Pretty lucrative to just sit and wait.


 How lucrative?


----------



## That American (Apr 22, 2021)

DC area I Just got a $1400 bonus for doing 140 rides. Which puts my pay where it should be. My guess is the MBA crooks at LYFT and UBER will figure out that they have to bring the rates back up if they want to return to where they started. Or someone will come along and eat their lunch,. My guess is before the end of the year.


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

My favorite Lyft promo was for something about gay pride and a muslim holiday with them riding together. It’s almost like they think Islam allows gay marriage and totally shouldn’t receive the death penalty lol.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EngineerAtHeart said:


> My favorite Lyft promo was for something about gay pride and a muslim holiday with them riding together. It’s almost like they think Islam allows gay marriage and totally shouldn’t receive the death penalty lol.


Lucky for Muslims that gays don't think Muslims should receive the death penalty. There are probably many more LBGT people in the US than Muslims.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're being genius again. Yeah, you need training in empathy. Even low-income and life-challenged people need rides too. Quit driving for the platform. You're not fit for it. Do you ever look back at your posts and rants and think about who you are as a human being? Be a better person.


Are you out of your mind ?
Loading and unloading laundry and adding a stop on base fare?


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> You're being genius again. Yeah, you need training in empathy. Even low-income and life-challenged people need rides too. Quit driving for the platform. You're not fit for it. Do you ever look back at your posts and rants and think about who you are as a human being? Be a better person.


 I consider myself a “decent” human, but this is also my job, and there are people who will try to take advantage. It doesn’t make you a lesser person to not be abused.


----------



## oishiin driving (Feb 24, 2020)

DentonLyfter said:


> I consider myself a “decent” human, but this is also my job, and there are people who will try to take advantage. It doesn’t make you a lesser person to not be abused.


I agree there’s a lot of abuse in this job, but so is there a lot more of abuse in other jobs.
Just cancel laundromat/ grocery store/ any stop/ far pickup/ babies with no baby seats/ late show ups/ etc etc etc


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

PukersAreAlwaysYourFault said:


> If she is the client and I committed, yes, yes I would have gone the extra mile. If you really were that uptight about it, you could have reasoned with her nicely to suggest that since you already drove so far to the location where she dropped the pin, would it be okay if you started the trip then? Plus, any and all stops are permissible with me. I've driven someone around for 8 hours before while they ran errands. Pretty lucrative to just sit and wait.


I’m glad there are drivers like yourself that take these before I get saddled with the problem.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

You guys can take all my BS trips .I am saving myself.


----------

